# Cogedar Line



## nivekemp

does anyone have photo's of the ships Aurelia, and Flavia and information of the Cogedar shipping line.


----------



## gdynia

Please Find

Aurelia

Built as the Huascaran for Hapag in 1939. Used as German Navy repair ship during WW2. In 1945 she was handed over to Canadian Government, and sold to Canadian Pacific in 1947. Refitted and renamed Beaverbrae. Used as an emigrant carrier between St.John and Bremerhaven/Bremen. In 1954 she was sold to Cogedar Line and renamed Aurelia, and ran various services Europe-Australia/New Zealand. In 1970 she was sold again to Chandris Lines and renamed Romanza. She ran Mediterranean cruises, plus charters elsewhere until 1991, when sold to Cypriot interests. Later burnt out. 

Photographs on http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/CodegarPCs.html#anchor142419

Flavia

The Cunard cargo-passenger liner Media was built in 1947. She was sold to Cogedar Line in 1961 and rebuilt as the Europe-Australia emigrant ship Flavia. In 1968 she was chartered to Costa Line, who refitted her as a cruise ship. She operated Caribbean cruises from Miami, and was so successful, Costa bought her in 1969. Her engines became troublesome, so she was sold in 1982, having various owners and names until being scrapped in 1989, having never actually entered service again since leaving Costa. 

Photographs on http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Media_Parthia_PCs.html#anchor99307


----------



## nivekemp

thankyou I have that info and have seen the pages, I was hoping to get photo's that people had taken on the Aurelia when they sailed on it. I sailed on the Aurelia, but had no camera, and have only 3 photo's I took as the Aurelia was leaving port with my relatives aboard later on .


----------

